# Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

Guten Tag,

mein Sohn (14) spielt seit einiger Zeit das Onlinespiel Metin2. Da wir eigentlich sehr verantwortungsvoll sind und ihn nicht unkontrolliert alles spielen lassen und auch die Zeit des Spielens stark begrenzen, dachten wir eigentlich alles im Griff zu haben, aber das war wohl nichts. Ich komm mir im Moment recht dämlich vor 
Das dieses Spiel nicht wirklich kostenlos ist, haben wir erst jetzt begriffen. Denn um richtig mitspielen zu können, kann man wohl in einem Shop irgentwelche Schwerter oder ähnliches kaufen und muss dazu irgendwelche 0900er Nummern anrufen und das gleich mehrmals. Jeder Anruf kostet dann jedesmal 8,39. Da kommt schnell was zusammen. 
Ob mein Sohn wirklich so dumm ist, oder er es einfach ignoriert hat, sei dahingestellt. Er beteuert immer noch, das Spiel sei kostenlos und das er für die Anrufe bezahlen muss kann ja nicht sein. Auf jeden Fall haben wir jetzt eine Rechnung von unserem Anbieter bekommen über 144 Euro, zahlbar an Nexnet. 
Da er ja erst 14 ist und er ohne unser Einverständnis und Wissen dort angerufen hat, kommen wir aus der Sache raus ohne bezahlen zu müssen, oder müssen wir in den sauren Apfel beissen und den Betrag überweisen????

Gruß Verlo


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Würde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.
Hatte da mal was gelesen, dass Kinder für ihre Klingenton-abos ,die sie ohne
Einwilligung ihrer Eltern abgeschlossen haben , nicht zahlen mussten, obwohl
ihnen die Handys überlassen wurden.

Halte es aber ohne Anwalt eher für schwierig.


----------



## blowfish (23 April 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Da es sich bei diesen Anrufen nicht um ABOs handelt, denke ich mal, dass der Taschengeldparagraph in Anwendung kommen könnte.
Das Spiel ist kostenlos nur einige Sachen müssen bezahlt werden. 
Denkt dann noch an das Sperren von solchen 0900 Nummern.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Danke für die Antworten,

werde jetzt erstmal Einspruch einleen und mal sehen, was weiter kommt. Vielleicht gehe ich mal zur Verbraucherzentrale und hole mir zusätzlichen Rat.

Wir haben vor einiger Zeit den Telefonanbieter gewechselt. Beim vorigen Anbieter hatten wir alle Sondernummern gesperrt. Als wir gewechselt haben sind wir irgendwie davon ausgegangen, das alles so übernommen wird. Das war aber wohl leider nicht so. Wir haben jetzt wieder alles sperren lassen.

Hat denn hier jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt und ist mit dem Einspruch durchgekommen??
Gruß Verlo


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*



> Da es sich bei diesen Anrufen nicht um ABOs handelt, denke ich mal, dass der Taschengeldparagraph in Anwendung kommen könnte.





> Hatte da mal was gelesen, dass Kinder für ihre Klingenton-abos ,die sie ohne
> Einwilligung ihrer Eltern abgeschlossen haben , nicht zahlen mussten, obwohl
> ihnen die Handys überlassen wurden.


So einfach wie bei Klingeltondreck wird es leider nicht. Da die Abrechnung unmittelbar über die "Mehrwertnummer" erfolgt kommt es zunächst gar nicht auf die Minderjährigkeit kann. Fraglich ist vielmehr , ob der Anschlussinhaber selbst durch den Minderjährigen im Wege der sog. Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht verpflichtet wurde. 
Zu der um sich greifenden Plage der Browserspiele gibt es -soweit ersichtlich- keine Urteile. Eine ähnliche Problematik gibt es bei Sexhotlines,Minderjährigen und (echten) Mehrwertnummern, da hat kürzlich das AG Bonn einen wirsamen Vertragsschluss angenommen.
Bei den Spielen besteht aber m.E. ein Unterschied. Zumeist ist eine Anmeldung auch dann möglich wenn das echte Geburtsdatum angegeben wird. Hier kann der Spielebetreiber nicht darauf vertrauen, dass eine Aufladung durch einen zum Anruf Berechtigten/Bevollmächtigten erfolgt, wenn er selber weiss dass ein Account einem nicht Geschäftsfähigen zuzuordnen ist.
Durchaus eine juristisch spannende Sache. 
Die Idee sich von der Verbraucherzentrale helfen zu lassen halte ich für gut, ansonsten solltest Du -falls Du Dich streiten willst- anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Hey Ich spiele Metin2 und kaufe dort auch "ein". naja Ich habe den selben dreck Durch du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen das Geld musst du nicht bezahlen Aber dafür wird der Account( Der Spieler ) von deinem Sohn gesperrt. Und erst wieder freiggben wenn der Betrag Bezahlt ist. Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen. 
Mfg Arvid

PS: Die anrufe kosten 9, 99 / 19,99€ man muss nicht "einkaufen" man kann das spiel auch so spielen aber es erleichtert sich dadurch. Das spiel ist Sonst komplett kostenlos!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

stimmt voll und ganz mein bruder spielt dieses metin2 auch er hatte da viel geld ausgegeben aber unsere mute hat nicht gezahlt darum wurde sein account dort gebannt aber ansonsten passiert dort nichts weiter hoffe


----------



## Georg Stefan (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> stimmt voll und ganz mein bruder spielt dieses metin2 auch er hatte da viel geld ausgegeben aber unsere mute hat nicht gezahlt darum wurde sein account dort gebannt aber ansonsten passiert dort nichts weiter hoffe


darf ich fragen wie alt dein bruder ist!! habe nun auch einen Fall,die sind aber vor gericht gegangen!!! Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Hab die gleiche Situation, aber mit Unterschied, dass von meinem Anschluss der Freund meines Sohnes telefoniert hat (es handelt sich dabei um SeaFight onlinegame). Dabei hat er meinem Sohn erzählt, dass er seine Mutter aurufen muss. Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung über 253 € zu zahlen!!! WAr beim Rechtsanwalt, er meint, dass es um Anlockerungsangebote für die Jugendlichen geht und meint, ich muss nicht zahlen. Bin gespannt, wie es weiter läuft...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Hallo,

ich habe mitlerweile richtig Ärger mit der ganzen Gesellschaft.
Ich habe über die Verbraucherzentrale Einspruch eingelegt und einen Verbindungsnachweis angefordert. Da wir nicht Rechtschutzversichert sind, riet uns die VZ zähneknirschend zu bezahlen, da sonst die Kosten nur noch mehr steigen würden.

Während dieser Zeit hat Nexnet die Forderung an die dubiose Rechtsanwaltpraxis Bussek und Mengede in Berlin weitergegeben. Die haben sofort einen Mahnbescheid erwirkt.

Da ich nicht in der Lage bin, alles sofort zu bezahlen, bat ich mehrmals um Ratenzahlung.
Ich bekam nie eine Antwort. Selbst ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein haben die vollkommen ignoriert. Mitlerweile ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid eingegangen und die Kosten belaufen sich jetzt auf 700 Euro (ursprünglich ca. 350)

Ich bin inzwischen echt verzweifelt. Kann man gegen diese Bande eingentlich nichts ausrichten??? Muss man sich das alles gefallen lassen?

Gruß Verlo


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die haben sofort einen Mahnbescheid erwirkt.
> ....
> Mitlerweile ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid eingegangen


Hattest du keinen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid  eingelegt?
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 

Das wäre ein böser Fehler


----------



## krennz (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Ich würde sofort zum Rechtspfleger bei meinem Amtsgericht gehen. Dort kann ich mich beraten lassen und ggf. noch Widerspruch gegen den Vollstreckungstitel einlegen. Besonders wenn ich kein Geld habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Da die Verbraucherzentrale ja geraten hat zu bezahlen, weil sie nicht glauben das ich mit einem Einspruch durchkommen würde, sah ich keinen Sinn darin gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch zu erheben. Deswegen habe ich mich ja mehrmals mit dem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen wollen.
Was mich am meisten ärgert ist, das er die Kosten unnötig in die Höhe treibt in dem er sich nicht meldet und nun einen Titel erwirkt hat. Das war ja nun echt nicht nötig.
In anderen Foren hab ich schon einiges über diese Anwälte gelesen.

Ist der Besuch beim Rechtspfleger kostenpflichtig??


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

hab das Gefühl, du hast dir von der Info  überhaupt nichts durchgelesen 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da die Verbraucherzentrale ja geraten hat zu bezahlen, weil sie nicht glauben das ich mit einem Einspruch durchkommen würde, sah ich keinen Sinn darin gegen den Mahnbescheid Einspruch zu erheben.


Sorry, aber das ist gequirlter Unfug, was die VZ angeblich da von Stapel gelassen hat. 
Ein Mahnbescheid wird vom Gericht nicht geprüft und  nach Widerspruch hätten diese Typen klagen müssen, was sie in aller Regel sehr selten tun.


----------



## krennz (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Habe bei Wikipedia einen Beitrag gefunden, wonach der Besuch beim Rechtspfleger für Mittellose kostenfrei ist. Guckst Du
Beratungshilfe ? Wikipedia


----------



## Teleton (11 September 2009)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Beratungshilfe gibt es nicht vom Rechtspfleger. Von dem gibt es lediglich den Beratungshilfeschein, mit dem man dann für Eigenanteil 10,- Beratung beim Rechtsanwalt erhält.
Warum habt ihr nicht gezahlt wenn ihr Euch nicht streiten wolltet? Damit hättet ihr die Kosten für das Mahnverfahren und bei Zahlung im Mahnverfahren wenigstens des Vollstreckungsbescheidsverfahren sparen können.

Nexnet klagt bei 0900 Sachen sehr häufig, insbesondere wenn die Betroffenen keine oder wenig Munition haben.
Das Problem bei den Online/Browserspielen ist nicht so einfach wie ich  oben schon schrieb. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...exnet-fuer-metin2-onlinespiel.html#post278034
Normalerweise haften Anschlussinhaber für 0900 Anrufe aufgrund Anscheins/Duldungsvollmacht, da der 0900 Betreiber darauf vertrauen darf, dass nur Berechtigte Zugang zum Telefon haben. Fraglich ist hier, ob nicht ausnahmsweise kein Vertrauen besteht, wenn der Dienst sich an Minderjährige richtet und dem Betreiber dass Alter der Spieler bekannt ist (bei den meisten Spielen kann man sich auch als Minderjähriger mit seinem echten Geburtstag anmelden). 
Wer da wegen der Kosten nicht der Erste sein will der es bei Gericht durchfechtet wird wohl zahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

was erwartet ihr 

wenn ihr eure kinder telefonieren lasst ohne darauf zu achten was sie tun 
Ihr steht doch in der Verwantwortung und 
zur erstellerin 

dein Sohn belügt dich wenn er sagt das wusste er ned denn sobald man auf den itemshop kommst steht dort was es kostet und dir dann zu erzählen das game ist doch kostenlos das muss man ned zahlen ist dann wohl sehr blauäugig und naiv von beidenseiten 

da sieht man du dachtest du wüsstest was dein sohn da tut in wirklichkeit hast keine ahnung


----------



## BenTigger (12 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

@unregistriert... nach 1,5 Jahren ein Kommentar, der nun von mir kommentiert wird.

Hmmm. entweder bist du nie Jung gewesen, oder hast keine Kinder bzw. deine Kinder sind ans Bett gekettet.

Meine Tochter ist inzwischen 23 und jetzt erzählt sie uns so langsam alle ihre Jugendsünden, von denen wir bis dahin immer behauptet hätten, sowas macht unsere Tochter nie. Uns gegenüber war sie immer zuverlässig und hat sich an alle Ge und Verbote gehalten. Zumindest nach Aussen hin und wir konnten und wollten sie ja nicht 24h,7Tg.-Woche überwachen. Naja dann gings eben rund  und das ist normal. Nicht um uns zu Ärgern, sondern um Erfahrungen zu sammeln oder unbedacht oder eben weil es grade interessant war.

Also insofern ist deine Aussage total Hirnrissig.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Also insofern ist deine Aussage total Hirnrissig.


Niemand hat den Anonymous  hier um seinen  völlig unmaßgeblichen Kommentar
 gefragt. Warum postet wohl hier jemand  solchen Müll? 
Was soll man denn von einem Abzockertroll sonst erwarten?


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was erwartet ihr
> wenn ihr eure kinder telefonieren lasst ohne darauf zu achten was sie tun



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt beim Geschäftsmodel zahlen per Telefon. 
Da wird gar nicht telefoniert. Stattdessen sind findige Unternehmer auf die Idee gekommen den Telefonanschluss als Geldbörse für irgendeinen Mistdreck zu benutzen. Die Falle wird dann ausgelegt für die Zöglinge um gegenüber den Eltern dann treuherzig behaupten zu können: "Wir konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass da Kinder mitmachen". Verlogener Schwachsinn.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Liebe/r Verlo,

hätten sie Lust mit ihrem Kind einen Kommentar zu diesem Fall bei RTL abzugeben?
Ich bitte sie Ihre Antwort hier, im Forum, zu geben.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Rechnung von Nexnet für Metin2 Onlinespiel*

Meinst Du bei Verlo ist noch Interesse an diesem Forum vorhanden wenn er/sie im April 09 gepostet hat und dann nicht mehr?
Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen...


----------

